# Microsoft Outlook Batch send email



## Reconsniper1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello! I just am falling in love with the functionality of a batch file. You can just keep expanding it to more and more things for you with the click of one button. 

So the newest thing is. I want to have outlook send a .rar file to someone each time that batch file is ran. 

This is what I currently have. 

"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office11\Outlook.exe" /c ipm.note /m "[email protected]" /a "c:\test.rar"

I can't get it to work. I can get it to work with the /c and /m switches but not when I include the /a switch and I can get the /a switch if I don't include the /c and /m switch. 

If /m switch adds the email address and /c tells it what thing to use, why wouldn't I be able to include the attachment switch /a with it to include that file. Doesn't make sense. I keep getting "Cannot start Microsoft Outlook. The command line argument is not valid. Verify the switch you are using." So it not possible to do this? Anyone attempt this?

Thanks,
T


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I suspect that that combination is not allowed for security reasons. If it was, it would be way too easy for malware/virii to autocreate emails and send them with themselves attached via outlook.

Jerry


----------

